# 942 has serious OTA problems



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I know there wasn't anything in the release notes for 229 about OTA tweaking, but there was something done. Like I stated before, the previous version was pretty good. My comparison was the OTA tuner in my KDF-50 we650, which gives you some substantial information. My problem is, I couldn't decipher it. Thanks to a friend out in Seattle, Dan Kurtz, who if you live in that area know he is the best, spent the last 2 weeks given me an education in this area. For an example, we think the signal bar is what tells us how great our antenna is doing, but the reality it can be bad or good. What matters is the signal to noise ratio which this is all this tells us. I wont go on, because I will look like a blubbering idiot.

Since the upgrade, my signal for OTA has been, well weird. Not bad, but weird. I thought I had a bad 7775, thought I had bad cable, but none of this shook out. I started using the information from the Sony to discover what is, a change to the 942. Ex, today channel 30 out of Rock Hill Sc will not come in, but on the Sony I get a 84 reading and great picture. SNR of 19 DBs. No errors. But the 942 will not lock. Played around with a adjustable attunerator and nothing. Other stations show a lower SNR than the Sony's. Before the upgrade, it matched. So there is a difference, maybe small but to the negative side. So, we will see.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

One last test. I can switch from one station to the one that wont lock. I t will show a signal strength of 69 for 3 seconds, than go YELLOW. I have 2 friends with different tuners that can verify problems since this past week. Maybe I should charge Charlie for the time and materials spent trying to figure out the crap his guys couldnt or wouldnt. Dont even start bichon. Mark is gone and I want to stay civil till he returns.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

This goes to my biggest question about the 942: how good is the OTA reception? Specifically, is it good enough for where I live?

I am considering purchasing the 942. I have a fixed, attic mount antenna that gets good reception through a Sony DHG-HDD250 tuner/pvr. Previously the reception was also good through a Zenith HDV420 tuner, but lousy on a Samsung SIR t151 (I think that's the right designation). Several of the stations are distant and just making it, so tuner quality is very important.

Tho SD locals through Dish satellite are terrible (contouring).

I read with skepticism earlier posts about software updates improving OTA reception. At some point, it is also about the quality of the hardware.

My questions:
Have others observed a degradation of reception with the latest software release?
Are you convinced it can be fixed through software?

Frustrating, because the only way to answer the question of whether the receiver will work for this location is pretty expensive.

If considered off-topic, I'll be glad to move.
thanks.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

It can be, was, and hopefully will be, as good as any reciever. I would still buy one. Call it growing pains for them. But for now, others know what I mean.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=45244


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Dan, "the antenna man" is awesome. He did my install and he's a wizard!! I have serious issues with trees. (I live on "Forest Drive" no less).
:backtotop 
My 942 is pulling down Seattle channels (city of hills, land of multipath) about on par with the 921 it replaced. Better than the Sammy STB, the 921 replaced. AVSForum has threads for a number of major markets (that's where Dan does a lot of his posting) that provides good, complementary info. to what we have here. In addition to Dan on the Seattle thread, there's another dude with a good topo map utility. Between the two of them, it's a hell of a combination to beat. Check out AVS. You may be just as fortunate.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Curious JM Anthony, I bet he put up a 4248 for you. If not a 4221 but bet its a 4248.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

How about switching the title of this thread to "MY 942 has OTA issues"


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

JEFF M said:


> Curious JM Anthony, I bet he put up a 4248 for you. If not a 4221 but bet its a 4248.


Jeff,

Those CM models are pretty popular in our neck of the woods, but in my case it was a Blonder Tongue 4875 that he used (that's the stock number if I remember right). One of the things I liked about it is that it's really compact, especially important when selling technology investments to one's spouse.

John


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Add me to the Dan Kurts fan club. He helped me immeasurably in my situation in the Mill Creek area in a bad spot for reception. For what it's worth, my 942 OTA has been on a par or better than the 921 it replaced. The last software had no negative effect. Believe me, if it had I'd be looking for answers. There are just so many variables with OTA. Have you checked all connections for possible corrosion? Even if you are using the best cable and think you have everything down tight a little bit of moisture over time can really screw things up. (My current config is a cm4248 on a 2nd flr chimney with a 7775 amp for all channels but KOMO. I get KOMO using an a/b switch off an unamplified 4221 resting on the ground. I know that sounds crazy but so far it is the only way I can consistently get KOMO.)


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, you know Dan had me check all that. The proof was the Sony getting the channel with a high signal, and the 942 not. I am making more of this than I should, its probably just more sensitive to multipathing or preamp overload.

bichon, your poodle is nice. I have a black toy that my daughter just loves. Now Marks cat, well thats a different story. :hurah:


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

There have been some other posts that also indicate the 942 OTA tuner being more easily overloaded than the competition. If the weather conditions are just right, I can overload mine without a pre-amp. I assume you already tried taking out the 7775?


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

mine seems to be when its sunny and hot out. when the clouds roll in, it improves.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

JEFF M said:


> bichon, your poodle is nice. I have a black toy that my daughter just loves. Now Marks cat, well thats a different story. :hurah:


Thanks for the compliment! Actually, he's a Bichon Frise, not a Poodle - hence my username here. (I believe both breeds were descended from a common ancestor, a water dog known as the Barbet)

No argument about cats, dogs rule!


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

JEFF M said:


> Yeah, you know Dan had me check all that. The proof was the Sony getting the channel with a high signal, and the 942 not. I am making more of this than I should, its probably just more sensitive to multipathing or preamp overload.
> 
> bichon, your poodle is nice. I have a black toy that my daughter just loves. Now Marks cat, well thats a different story. :hurah:


Just thought I'd mention because on an OTA forum someone suggested I make sure my cable was in order when I posted my signal degraded. I was certain of myself because I wrapped the connectors in electrical tape and did the twisty tie thing that Dan recommends to keep the tape from unraveling. I'll skip a long tedious story but found out later that indeed moisture somehow got in (I did do some work on it during misty weather) and corrosion had set in. Good luck in any case!


----------

